# newborn hip ultrasound



## tmoss1 (Apr 14, 2014)

What is the correct icd9 code to use for a newborn being sent for an ultrasound where the only indication for the xray is breech birth?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2014)

That is not an indication for an ultrasound, is there anything in the providers note to indicate an abnormality?  Otherwise you could only use a screening code.


----------



## tmoss1 (Apr 14, 2014)

*newborn ultrasound*

There was nothing else in the note. I saw that 652.20 had been used previously as one of the diagnosis codes on the office encounter. It was rejected by insurance as an invalid code and it was used as the dx for the ultrasound order too. Isn't that a code to be used for the mother only? Just checking for future refererence, is 763.0 and 763.9 a mama code too ? (There was no hip click noted on the newborn exam only breech birth indicated as reason for the xray by the provider).


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2014)

The 652 codes are for use on the mother`s chart. The 763 codes are for the baby, however the breech delivery has been documented as affecting the baby.


----------



## tmoss1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for your assistance with this. I really appreciate it.


----------



## beulastella (Sep 3, 2014)

Can u Please suggest for the newborn being sent for an ultrasound where the only indication for the xray is breech birth can't we consider this as a Screening(Just for check) for congenital dislocation of hip and append V82.3


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Sep 3, 2014)

Screening ultrasound is clinically indicated for infants born with breech presentation
http://www.jultrasoundmed.org/content/32/7/1307.full - 
http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/105/4/896.full.html

I would recommend a screening diagnosis code such as V82.3 followed by 763.0 as the physician's documentation indicates concern of hip dysplasia is due to the breech delivery. If there were a family history of dysplasia, that too would be supportive of the reason for screening. The guidelines indicate that hip dysplasia is often found later in infancy and is a developmental condition so code V79.3 may be applicable for follow-up screening or for children with other risk factors such as possible improper swaddling.


----------



## stmg2000 (May 13, 2021)

Just to update for ICD-10, I have been coding Z13.828 with P03.0 for infants born breech with u/s to screen for hip dysplasia without any finding.


----------

